

Kafka 0.8 alpha announced (includes replication) - lindvall
https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/KAFKA/Kafka+0.8+Quick+Start

======
robdoherty2
This is good news. We are really looking forward to some of the new features.
Thanks for sharing!

